# dub bitch lawlz



## Johnny Knoxville (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVF9lbxBWQ4

i don't know whose weirder the taper, or her for driving around like that lol.
:thumbup:


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm also not sure what value it adds to the forum...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

mark_d_drake said:


> I'm also not sure what value it adds to the forum...


 x2 

Kevin


----------



## JettaGT1998 (May 13, 2010)

Ok, So.. What i don't understand here is..

1. Why are you people SO obsessed with "Dub Bitch"
2. Who cares if she drove around a parking lot for 8 minutes, or how-ever long it was. Maybe she was just cruising.
3. I'm not sure as to why you're making fun of her, because she has a nicer car than you? Go ahead, be jealous. 
4. As to who all you are saying "She's a stuck up bitch" it's probably because you tried hitting on her, one too many times.
5. She's probably just into cars, and not VW guys.
6. To the person who Video taped, for 8 minutes. You need to grow up.
7. She's a girl, she's entitled to have a nice car just as much as you.

Hate on me all you want, and send the nasty comments my way. But before you even post anything, just know i have already won in the maturity contest, based on what you're even THINKING of posting.

That's MY 0.02 Cents.

As to the OP, Your username is Johnny Knoxville, can't you get anymore original than that?


----------

